# White lipped tree frogs or green tree frogs.



## Bildo (Nov 2, 2009)

white lipped tree frog or green tree frog, cant make up my mind wich one to get.
already have one of each, show us some pics of yours and help make up my mind.


----------



## FAY (Nov 2, 2009)

If you already have one of each, why do you need pics?

Why don't you get each of them a friend??
Save you suffering about which one to get.


----------



## Bildo (Nov 2, 2009)

was just bored and love browsing through photos, 
i was going to do that, there all inone tank and go through a heap of food.


----------



## JAS101 (Nov 2, 2009)

genraly all frogs will go through a fair bit of food [ atleast my fatties do]


----------



## Bildo (Nov 2, 2009)

i will probly end up with 4 anyway, this hobbie is adictive,


----------



## JAS101 (Nov 2, 2009)

Bildo said:


> i will probly end up with 4 anyway, this hobbie is adictive,


it sure is adictive , but just go with the flow


----------



## Bildo (Nov 2, 2009)

yeah i guess so, just cant make me mind up wich one to get next.


----------



## JAS101 (Nov 2, 2009)

Bildo said:


> yeah i guess so, just cant make me mind up wich one to get next.


 snakes?


----------



## wasgij (Nov 2, 2009)

get one of each they're both tops


----------



## Bildo (Nov 5, 2009)

yea i might, i already have two snakes, a diamond and a proserpine coastal.


----------



## bluey87 (May 15, 2011)

yeh this reptile/amphibian thing is addictive i got two green tree frogs in a 3ft tank setup and a blue tongue in 4ft setup i used to have a spotted python, now im just deciding wat sorta setup to do next ill prob do bearded dragons


----------

